# pétage de câble



## Kraus

Immagino che quest'espressione non sia precisamente raffinata. Dato il resgistro, si potrebbe tradurre quest'espressione con " incazzatura "? Oppure "sfuriata", perdendo però la nuance di volgarità? (Es. _Petage de cable_!!! . Je sais pas ce qui m arrive mais je viens de peter un plomb apres mon homme car il ne m aide pas du tout dans la maison!).

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Kraus 

Non posso aiutarti con una traduzione ma solo volevo dire che in francese, "pétage de câble" non è volgare, ma solo colloquiale (contrariamente a "faire chier" per esempio).
Il mio italiano non è buono ma il dizzionario mi fa pensare che il registro di "péter un câble è più prossimo di "sto sclerando!" che di "incazzatura".
Adesso aspettiamo gli esperti


----------



## Kraus

Ciao e grazie mille per l'intervento 

Se ho capito bene dovrebbe essere quindi più vicino a "sclero" o "sfuriata".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Kraus,
_Pétage de câble/plomb/fusible_ non è veramente volgare ma piuttosto colloquiale-famigliare-popolare. Credo stia più o meno tra il _perdere le staffe_ e l'_incazzarsi_ ()_. _
Ci vorrebbe conferma, per l'italiano. Aspettiamo *Anja.Ann *.

Edit: Sclerare, non conoscevo, ma siamo nei dintorni...


----------



## DearPrudence

Kraus said:


> Se ho capito bene dovrebbe essere quindi più vicino a "sclero" o "sfuriata".


Mi sembra di sí (ma certo, non devi usare quest'espressione in un rapporto o qualcosa del genere )


----------



## tania sperduti

Salve, mi permetto di aggiungere un termine "argotique" per rendere il senso di péter les plombs: sbroccare, che vuol dire uscire fuori di brocca, cioè di testa..


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tania sperduti e benvenuta in WRF,
Va benissimo "sbroccare". Sta nel Treccani (qui), mi piace molto e, beninteso, non lo conoscevo.


----------

